# For E-dog



## MsMailbawx (Jan 5, 2012)

So, last summer I had to put down the best dog I ever had. He was my first dog and truly my best friend. My heart is still broken about it and I thought I would write here because he deserves it. Elvis was the victim of FCE, which is basically a spinal embolism. We were told it was very bad and he felt no deep pain and that we should put him down. I did not except that.....you don't give up on someone when all they ever did was love you, and be a loyal, good, amazing, friend. I took him to my uncles where they discovered he DID feel deep pain and that he could possible walk again. (FCE paralyzes, he had not control over his back end and couldn't hold his urine/BM's) I took Elvis home and slept on the floor with him and every night and morning gave him his pills and the special leg exercises he needed. I also had to express his bladder, which was very painful for him and so sad for me to watch. Slowly but surly he learned to walk again. It was amazing, and to this day he is still such an inspiration to me. He was a true hero dog, not once did he believe he couldn't walk. He had faith in me and knew I wouldn't let him down without a fight. He put out his complete trust in me. Sadly, he never gained control over his urine or bowel movements and had to be restricted to the kitchen where there was tile. It broke his heart. I tried getting him belly bands to help with his constant peeing but it would give him terrible urine burns. His BM's were hardly ever solid and they would go everywhere. It was terrible because when I had to go to school I would come home to find him laying in his mess, miserable and embarrassed. Although he could walk it wasn't very stable and he slipped a lot, especially when the ground was slick with urine, which I had to constantly bleach. It finally came to the point where I could tell he was miserable. That light in his eye was very dull. It broke my heart to have to walk past him in the kitchen to upstairs where I slept. He couldn't go up the stairs because of his incontinence and he just didn't have the leg strength to make it up without a lot of help. I called my uncle and made the dreaded appointment. My uncle came to my house and put Elvis to sleep surrounded by all the people he loved. He was very happy. He had the best last day, me and my friends took him swimming (one of the only activities he could still do) and he got steak tips and potato chips for dinner! It was the least I could do. I asked my uncle if there was any way he would gain control of his incontinence and he told me that after two years of trying, and because he was 7 going on 8, it was basically impossible. I miss you Elvis, my lovely bat dog, I hope your being a good boy (what a silly thing to say, you always were) and I hope someone is always playing ball with you. I love you, and I'm sorry I couldn't fix you. It is so terrible to love something death can touch. Thank you for reading this book, I appreciate it. I needed to get this off my chest. It's hard to see such an amazing animal go- he was with me through so many important stages in my life. From 3rd grade to sophomore year in high school-he was there for those awful stages haha, and mostly when I needed a friend. Rest in peace, Elvis. I love you.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Your post was beautiful and brought tears to my eyes. I am very sorry for your loss and the pain your lovely boy had to suffer through. I think you did the right thing, but that never makes it any easier. I am very sorry for your loss. Please cherish the good times you had with him. He sounds like an amazing dog and you were an AMAZING owner/friend to him.


----------



## MsMailbawx (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for your kind words, it's truly appreciated.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

What a warrior he was to face his illness the way he did. I'm sure that he felt loved and cherished his whole life. Beautiful tribute.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

You couldn't have asked for a better dog, and Elvis couldn't have found a better owner.

I am very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's a horrible decision to make, but you know you did the right thing. I've got to make the call on one of my kitties tomorrow, and I'm not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rip Elvis you will be missed , but never forgotten!


----------



## MsMailbawx (Jan 5, 2012)

OriginalWacky said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's a horrible decision to make, but you know you did the right thing. I've got to make the call on one of my kitties tomorrow, and I'm not looking forward to it at all.


I am so sorry to here about your kitty, I hope everything works out for the best for you both!


----------



## MsMailbawx (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for your support guys, it means a lot. This forum has such wonderful people on it.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

This brought tears to my eyes. What a blessing it was for you to have such an amazing best friend, and what a blessing it was for him to have you.


----------

